# Brisket help...



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm signed up for a cookoff this weekend and this will be my first competition brisket to cook.I can count on one hand how many I've ever cooked, and only remember one of them. The others were good but due to overindulgence, I can't really remember how I did it. More of a dumb luck type situation... I'm not looking for anyone's super secret recipes or gps coordinates, but wonder if someone can point me in the right direction as far as temp, smoke ring and stuff like that. Also I might add that my father and uncle are in this competition and have done really well every year, and are already talking mess... Asking them for help is not an option!!! I appreciate anyone willing to share some advice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PM Gilbert  LOL

Or, check this out...

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9201


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Look up "Smoking with Franklin" on YouTube. It's a series of videos that Aaron Franklin of Franklin's BBQ in Austin did. Even if you don't follow his methods, I found them to be interesting watches.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Low & slow. I never let my pit get over 275. Rub it down on both sides with Zach's BBQ brisket rub w/ a little extra sea salt & cayenne pepper for accent. Cook fat side up for 5 hours, then wrap & cook another three around 250. I've tried every wood, but find a combo of oak & mesquite has got the most compliments...not too sweet or bitter when alternating every other stick. Open foil, drain fat, & let cool for about 45 minutes before slicing. The Food Town has had a good selection of briskets lately. Good Luck!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ....wrap & cook another three around 250. ......Open foil, drain fat, & let cool for about 45 minutes before slicing.....













> Note: I do not advocate wraping brisket in aluminum foil at any time durring the cooking process. The reason is once you wrap it in foil two things happen. Number one you stop the BBQ process and enter into a steaming process. Number two it makes for a washed out tasting brisket. Making it kinda taste like a pot roast. You aint BBQin to make a pot roast. You're BBQin to make good Texas BBQed flavored meat


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

PM Fishinfoolfaron...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=41751


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well apparently this isn't going to be as straight forward as I thought... My pops wraps his later in the game, and also sprays a mixture of Apple juice and I think some type of vinegar every so often. Do you ever flip it? BTW, thanks for the responses and giving me a place to start.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I enjoyed brisket that has been wrapped in foil and tasted like bbq just more tender than any I have cooked unwrapped , friend cooks tender unwrapped brisket but cooks 24 hrs.


----------



## KneeBoy (Sep 17, 2012)

*Wrapping in Foil*

QUOTE: " I do not advocate wraping brisket in aluminum foil at any time durring the cooking process. The reason is once you wrap it in foil two things happen. Number one you stop the BBQ process and enter into a steaming process. Number two it makes for a washed out tasting brisket. Making it kinda taste like a pot roast. You aint BBQin to make a pot roast. You're BBQin to make good Texas BBQed flavored meat







"

My Pops has won 1st in Brisket 2 years in a row at Montgomery County and we wrap ours in foil... Never Tasted Washed out to me..

Just my .02

:brew:


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey. Don't drag me into this family feud. LOL


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Whatever you do do not cook by time. Get yourself a good meat thermometer and cook by temperture. 

Plenty of stuff on the web to get you squared away.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Asking how to cook a brisket is about like asking how to pick up women. Everyone is going to have a different opinion...none necessarily right or wrong.

I cook mine a lot like Blk Jck noted above. I prefer oak or mesquite (never tried alternating the two). I soak mine in OJ overnight, pat dry and rub in seasoning of choice. I smoke fat side up for 5-7 hours depending on size of brisket at 225-250, then wrap it and cook for the last 1 - 1 1/2 hours at 350.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone can tell you what cooking temp (i'll say 225), how long (about 1.5hr/lb), blah blah, but all i can contribute is - it all depends on your brisket and internal temp when done. smoke it for a few hours and then low and slow with clean heat until the internal temps reach the desired point (180-185). wrap, throw in a cooler, clean up everything and about 30-45 minutes later, now you're ready to slice.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of things I would recommend. Of course, you are going to get more information that will contradict this information. I cook on a BBQ team, and we have taken 1st in brisket several times. Here is our basic method.

1. find a good brisket. Get one that has good marbleing and is as close to being the same thickness all he way through. you wont find the exact same thickness obviously, but get one where the flat is thick enough to have good thick slices. Bend the brisket in half to see how much flexibility you get. if it bends in half, I would like it. I also like briskets in the 8-10lb range.
2. you might skip this, but before we put our brisket on, we trim it so that once it's done and ready to be sliced, the slices are the same size as the box we turn it in with. probably not that big of deal, but helps with presentation.
3. we cook our briskets at about 300 degrees fat side down. I like the fat side down because (we've won a lot doing this) we think it protects the meat (when cooking at a higher temp) and helps with allowing a bark to form. (very controversial)
4. when temping your brisket and it's stuck at around the 165 to 170 degree temp of the meat, wrap it with foil. 
5. pull brisket off at 195 degrees, wrap in a towel and put in a cooler for ~45 minutes.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

jtupper said:


> *Asking how to cook a brisket is about like asking how to pick up women.* Everyone is going to have a different opinion...none necessarily right or wrong.
> 
> I cook mine a lot like Blk Jck noted above. I prefer oak or mesquite (never tried alternating the two). I soak mine in OJ overnight, pat dry and rub in seasoning of choice. I smoke fat side up for 5-7 hours depending on size of brisket at 225-250, then wrap it and cook for the last 1 - 1 1/2 hours at 350.


BS, women are easy. Briskets is serious business!!!


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Well I don't post much, but I have to chime in on this one. I too can count on one hand the briskets i've smoked, but this last one I did on Easter was about the best I've eatin. Here's what I did.

Picked a untrimmed brisket that would easily bend in half

seasoned it very liberally with various spices from the cupboard ( garlic powder, lowrey's, black pepper, paprika, chilli powder, cumin, instant coffee grounds)

Let it sit for a while to get close to room temp, put on smoker (fat side up) when the smoker reached 250*

kept smoker between 230*-275* throughout the smoke.

i read that ever one is different so you shouldn't go by temp but check with a wooden toothpick. when toothpick slides in very easily (this was at the six hr mark for the 10lb brisket i did), pull brisket, wrap in foil and towels and place in cooler for at least an hour.

This is what worked for me and it was easy. Brisket was juicy and very tender. Obviously there's other methods of smoking a great brisket. BTW, when you slice it, make sure you cut across the grain not with it. That'll ruin a tender brisket in a hurry.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

lots of theories about temp, to foil or not to foil, cooking time. all will work one way or the other. most important factor in any BBQ is your rub. either buy a rub or make one you like. then don't be shy with it. I rub the night before. Also, if you want to "cheat" (not allowed in most competitions) then you could also inject with some liquid mixed with flavor. the smoke and the rub are the flavor. without these, you might as well make a pot roast in the crock pot.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Nobody has talked about adding wood to the fire while smoking. This seems to be a good way to ruin the meat.over smoked? Let that fire burn down good first..


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

man o man I like a good brisket cooking thread. Everyone else is wrong, here is how its done (IMHO). Foil does steam the meat. But it also makes it tender.
Franklins BBQ has been all the rave. A very, very difficult thing to pull off in Texas. He wraps his brisket in plain butcher paper. Not the plastic coated stuff. Supposedly this lets the brisket breath vs steam. I have a test brisket in the freezer, but havent tried it yet. I would definitely watch the franklin youtube video. Brisket can be vexxing. lots of work and it may be heavenly, or it maybe halfass. You take that knowledge and apply to the next one


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Brisket BBQ'ing does not HAVE to be so complicated. It gets complicated when you start asking people's opinions on how to do it "best" because "best" means different things to different people.

If your BBQ pit heats from the bottom (UDS, Green Egg, Weber Smokey Mountain) then cooking fat side down is recommended. If you are using an off-set stick burner (traditional smoker)...then the choice is really yours on fat up/down and it's highly debatable. Do what you want.

The basics of cooking any brisket...
1. buy a full packer (not a trimmed or just a flat)
2. rub it with a spice mixture or just a basic store bought rub (I use brown mustard as a binder before putting on my rub...and I hate mustard. NO mustard flavor occurs). Let it sit on the counter while you get your pit ready so it comes up to room temp.
3. Get your pit ready - I use a mix of lump coal and hickory/mesquite chunks (minion method). I can keep my pit going 20+ hours on 1 bag of coal with wood chunks using the minion method.
4. Get your pit temp up to 250-270* - go get the brisket and put it on the pit (fat side down if heat source is directly below the meat).
5. Close the lid - make sure temp stabalizes around 230-250*...then WALK AWAY. If you're looking...you ain't cooking!! You can expect about a 1 hour per pound cook time, but you don't know it's done without checking the temp. Check on the pit temp every now and then to make sure it hasn't dropped or spiked or doesn't need more coal/wood...but try NOT to open the lid unless you absolutely have to. 
6. I start checking my meat temp after 2/3 of the expected time (1 hour per pound) has passed. When meat temp gets to 175* wrap it in heavy duty alum foil and put it back in the pit. At this point I insert a digital remote thermometer and leave that in and keep the receiver with me set at 190*.
7. When internal temp of brisket reaches 190-200*...it should be "done". You'll know if your probe slides in like butter (very little resistance)...it's tender enough now to pull it off. 
8. Wrap it in 2-3 thick towels and store it in a cooler to rest for about an hour before slicing. 

Slice...and enjoy!!
See - it's not as complicated as people want to make it out to be, and there are literally HUNDREDS of "tricks and tips" to make what some say is their "best" brisket, but that's all a matter of experience and trial & error. Learn the BASIC method to cook a brisket before experimenting (if you decide you want to experiment, I really don't)...that's my opinion.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. If you are not cooking by internal temperture of the meat than you're cooking blind. What some people consider "tender" is what others consider "mush". If you want "sliced" brisket and not shredded brisket pull it between 180-195. Cooking it above that will more than likely produce shredded brisket.

As others have said, there's not one right way to do a brisket. I learn something new everytime. Even in this thread..... I thought sticking it with toothpicks was reserved for cakes. LOL :slimer:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Dukman said:


> LOL, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. If you are not cooking by internal temperture of the meat than you're cooking blind. What some people consider "tender" is what others consider "mush". If you want "sliced" brisket and not shredded brisket pull it between 180-195. Cooking it above that will more than likely produce shredded brisket.
> 
> As others have said, there's not one right way to do a brisket. I learn something new everytime. Even in this thread..... I thought sticking it with toothpicks was reserved for cakes. LOL :slimer:


LoL...exactly!! Well said.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

stuck a toothpick in this one and it was perfect... low and slow, 72 hours cooking


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well in this competition the smoke ring is a pretty big deal, how do you manipulate the heat/smoke, if possible, to get the desired pink line?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> stuck a toothpick in this one and it was perfect... low and slow, 72 hours cooking


Lol..man that is tarfu


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

WTH is that?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I once asked a man who cooked the best brisket I ever tasted how long it took for him to cook one. He replied...'about eighteen to twenty four beerz depending on the size of the brisket' :cheers:


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Go!

Cook!

Have fun!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

That started out as a 12lb brisket ?
Were humans able to digest that ?


InfamousJ said:


> stuck a toothpick in this one and it was perfect... low and slow, 72 hours cooking


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

blaze 'em said:


> Well in this competition the smoke ring is a pretty big deal, how do you manipulate the heat/smoke, if possible, to get the desired pink line?


If you're not totally confused by now with all the answers so far you will be asking more questions. LOL

Go have fun and don't worry about the competition. You're no where near the life and death situation the regular cookers will be but expect to be there soon after your first.

You need more important advice. Go tell your team the first rule is the cook does not run out of beer. :brew:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Won a contest with this one..look at the smoke ring:texasflag


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

DANO said:


> That started out as a 12lb brisket ?
> Were humans able to digest that ?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think that first pic is post digestion


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Dukman said:


> If you're not totally confused by now with all the answers so far you will be asking more questions. LOL
> 
> Go have fun and don't worry about the competition. You're no where near the life and death situation the regular cookers will be but expect to be there soon after your first.
> 
> You need more important advice. Go tell your team the first rule is the cook does not run out of beer. :brew:


Best advice so far!!!!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Won a contest with this one..look at the smoke ring:texasflag


few are made out to be competitive bbq cooks. fewer are made to be good bbq judges!:texasflag


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I once asked a man who cooked the best brisket I ever tasted how long it took for him to cook one. He replied...'about eighteen to twenty four beerz depending on the size of the brisket' :cheers:


This^^^^

Is pretty much the answer to everything!!!!


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

blk jck makes some great brisket wraps! Perfect for a day of trout slaying. Beer and brisket while fishing = awesome.

I use apple wood for smoking. I marinate for 24hrs with 2 12oz sam adams, fresh onion, garlic, sea salt, and cilantro. I'll let it sit out the last 2 hrs to come up to room temp then I'll pat on some dry seasoning. I like 1.5hrs per pound, 8 hours smoke and the rest of the time in foil. 

**** I'm hungry now...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys are all wrong. 
First, go get in your FORD truck, drive to the store and pick out a brisket.
Drive home in your FORD truck, with that brisket.
Bend the brisket in half and make sure its worthy.
Season the chit out of the brisket, and let it sit in the fridge over night.

Next morning, grab your brisket, drive your FORD to Blk Jack 224's house and have him cook that **** thing for you. 

Yea its that easy.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Low and slow enternal temp hits 160 wrap in foil until enternal temp hits 193. Pull it and set in a empty cooler for another hour and a half.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> You guys are all wrong.
> First, go get in your FORD truck, drive to the store and pick out a brisket.
> Drive home in your FORD truck, with that brisket.
> Bend the brisket in half and make sure its worthy.
> ...


Don't forget....you must drink MILLER LITE and watch AGGIE football during the process.

LMAO - brisket cooking is bound for the FAQ section


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

By far the best advice that has been given to you is check the internal temperature pull around 190 and let it sit. I wrap mine but that is up to you.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

18-24 hours. 
225 degrees. 
Cook by temp, not by time. 
Rubs and seasoning and all that hoopla is up to the cook. I use salt as my only seasoning. 
I use 100% green live oak wood with plenty of bark (smoke). 
No foil. 
No turning.
The type of pit is very important as to how it turns out. 

I do this for a living.


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

"I thought sticking it with toothpicks was reserved for cakes. LOL :slimer:"

Well... that's what you get for thinking. Leave that for those who are equipped for it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep it simple, salt and pepper only, cook low and slow, Wrap at end. When you win, do not tell a soul this is all you did. Don't worry about the smoke ring if you cook it this way. Hickory. oak and a little pecan.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

blaze 'em you have a pm


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

MR. L. said:


> blaze 'em you have a pm


NO PM's allowed!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Keep it simple, salt and pepper only, cook low and slow, Wrap at end. When you win, do not tell a soul this is all you did. Don't worry about the smoke ring if you cook it this way. Hickory. oak and a little pecan.


Maybe with one of these as the meat...

http://www.lobels.com/store/item.aspx?item=56

or prime if you have to skrimp..

http://www.lobels.com/store/item.aspx?item=626


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I use 100% green live oak wood with plenty of bark (smoke).

I don't see how that could possibly taste good. I always knock the bark off as I find it gives brisket a bitter taste, especially pecan. This is the first I have heard of smoking with green live oak. But hey...If you like it keep on burning it. I doubt I will ever consider trying it though. My neighbor is the one who turned me on to alternating oak & mesquite & the brisket I cooked two weekends back was awesome. Earlier I forgot to add that I also add a little brown sugar in my rub as well.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Maybe with one of these as the meat...
> 
> http://www.lobels.com/store/item.aspx?item=56
> 
> ...


$175 for a 9 pounder..holy cow


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

MR. L. said:


> blaze 'em you have a pm


Thank you sir.


----------



## MilkBucket (Oct 22, 2012)

I cook quit a few for benefits and fundraisers. Keep it at 225 and an hour per lb. I use oak and mesquite 1 piece mesquite per 3 pieces of oak. I cook un wrapped and fat side up for first 2/3 and wrapped the last 1/3. Prepare with a dry rub and a light mustard coating. All the info I am willing to share


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I use 100% green live oak wood with plenty of bark (smoke).
> 
> I don't see how that could possibly taste good. I always knock the bark off as I find it gives brisket a bitter taste, especially pecan. This is the first I have heard of smoking with green live oak. But hey...If you like it keep on burning it. I doubt I will ever consider trying it though. My neighbor is the one who turned me on to alternating oak & mesquite & the brisket I cooked two weekends back was awesome. Earlier I forgot to add that I also add a little brown sugar in my rub as well.


PM to you.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

blaze 'em said:


> Well apparently this isn't going to be as straight forward as I thought... My pops wraps his later in the game, and also sprays a mixture of Apple juice and I think some type of vinegar every so often. Do you ever flip it? BTW, thanks for the responses and giving me a place to start.


Nooooo!!! Never flip.!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> 18-24 hours.
> 225 degrees.
> Cook by temp, not by time.
> Rubs and seasoning and all that hoopla is up to the cook. I use salt as my only seasoning.
> ...


Does it look like this ?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Another good idea might be to go to Lockhart, Tx. and try all 4 BBQ joints. One was voted best brisket in Texas.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

DANO said:


> Does it look like this ?


No


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> No


That looks like it came from the south end of a north bound innerloop steer!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Nooooo!!! Never flip.!


That's old school. I flip it one time during cooking process on a stick burner.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Good luck with the brisket, if it doesn't turn out then finish it off in the crock pot and pass it off as barbacoa to inner-loopers.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Check out Franklin BBQ on YouTube.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That looks like it came from the south end of a north bound innerloop steer!


aint no bs.. 
my brisket is final table material


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

My dogs better than your dog. :slimer:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Will my oak trees survive if I cut off just enough to cook with, every time I cook ?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

You ask 100 peoople how to cook a brisket and your gonna get 100 answeres... and everyone thinks their method is the best... but they cant be because mine is!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> stuck a toothpick in this one and it was perfect... low and slow, 72 hours cooking


Now we know why you were asking who had the best store bought COOKED brisket the other day. Please give my sympathy to your wife and kids.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly wrap for the last few hours. If it doesent get the BBQ smell, taste, and smoke ring in say 15 to 18 hours it aint gonna get it. 

Season it with salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, garlic and put it on fat side up never trimmed brisket. Leave it alone for about 15 to 18 houirs 250 to 300 degrees. Wrap the last few hours. And no dont drain the juice out of the foil.Cut it and turn it in and you will be a winner. Good luck


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you want that smoke ring, then don't wrap. Wrapping gets you through the stall faster, and will eat up the smoke ring. Leave it naked and cook longer. Pull at 190-195 and rest in cooler. Try to keep temps between 225-250.

Putting brisket on the smoker, colder, will also develop a better ring. Like, from the fridge. 

You can also try 'hot and fast' approach. Ahh, never mind...Good luck,you'll do fine.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I wrap my briskets and never loose a smoke ring.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a wrapped brisket I pulled at 193


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

looks clammy, soft on the outside... non-wrapped is the best.. bbq'd, not steamed.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

tunchistheman said:


> This is a wrapped brisket I pulled at 193
> View attachment 613525


Maybe I been wrapping too early. Nice looking Q. I cook them naked...lol.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Clammy? Not to sure what that meens. If that meens dry it was far from.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> looks clammy, soft on the outside... non-wrapped is the best.. bbq'd, not steamed.


You are a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You are a legend in your own mind.


Takes one to know one...just sayin'....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> I wrap my briskets and never loose a smoke ring.


Cheater....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice outside, moist, good ring.. no wrap


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Looks dry


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Buddy of mine cooked this one awhile back.

Perfection!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Looks dry


X2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Looks dry


You are a legend in your own mind.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Buddy of mine cooked this one awhile back.
> 
> Perfection!!!
> 
> View attachment 613619


I'd stick a fork in that.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> You are a legend in your own mind.


Should have wrapped it


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Should have wrapped it


no chalky consistency


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cooking time= Weight of brisket x 1.5 hours per pound.


Rinse it
Pat it dry
Apply rub
In the smoker (fat side up) @ 225 degrees for 5-6 hours to get a nice smoke ring.
Remove from smoker, place in a big aluminum roasting pan ($3 at any grocery store). Pour a nice layer of liquid in bottom of pan (I like to use Sun Drop Citrus soda)
Cover roasting pan with foil and put it in the oven @ 200 degrees for the remainder of your cook time.
Once cook time is done, wrap the brisket in saran wrap, then foil, then a big towel. Place it in an empty ice chest and let it sit for an hour. It will continue to cook / break down the meat.
After the hour wait in the cooler, you are ready to slice and serve.
If you factor the cook time as stated above, your meat themometer should be dead on 180 internal temp when you pull it. If you have a deadline for submitting your brisket in this contest, start 2 hours earlier than you think you'll need. No harm in leaving the brisket in the cooler as it retains heat for a LONG time that way. I have left them up to 3.5 hours. The last thing you want to do is "hurry" a brisket. There is no way to successfully break down that meat unless you go low and slow.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Cooking time= Weight of brisket x 1.5 hours per pound.
> 
> 
> Rinse it
> ...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

gom1 said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > Cooking time= Weight of brisket x 1.5 hours per pound.
> ...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> gom1 said:
> 
> 
> > It was so tender, I couldn't manage to get a decent brisket slice out of it longer than about an inch or 2 before it fell apart. I think that was a product of this particular one sitting in the cooler for 3.5 hours vs. just 1 hour.
> ...


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, over cooked so it fell apart.
> ...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Fat up or Fat down ?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Which way if you buy the $3/lb super trimmed with no fat?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I want to enter a cook off just for the fun of it. Will it be O K to bring my 24" Old Smokey to the event???????????????????????????? 
ps will have cooler of beer also


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Left brisket or Right brisket,....ambidextrous ?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, over cooked so it fell apart.
> ...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I love me a Brsket thread. Heres what I got so far: IJ brisket is clammy, Main frames is overcooked, Cornhuskers is medium rare, and someone submitted a cow pie. Can't anyboody on 2cool cook the PERFECT brisket? Have we even figured out whether to wrap or not?


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

i feel sorry for the OP. he asked an impossible question and this thread has really given me a hankerin for Texas BBQ. Now, with all the opinions on this board...there is only one way to settle....COOK OFF!! i gladly volunteer to be a judge


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevojoe said:


> i feel sorry for the OP. he asked an impossible question and this thread has really given me a hankerin for Texas BBQ. Now, with all the opinions on this board...there is only one way to settle....COOK OFF!! i gladly volunteer to be a judge


Only problem with a cookoff is every judge is like the cookers and have their own idea of what the best brisket should be. Its why they make vanilla and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I know how to cook the perfect brisket, but what I'm really unsure of is whether a Ford, Dodge, or Chevy would pull my trailer pit better. Do I need a diesel? 
I think Ford is the best. I've been told if I pull my pit with a Ford powerstroke I will end up cooking the perfect brisket as long as I cook fat side down and don't wrap it in foil...but what if I pull with a Chevy and I do use foil...will it still be good?

Oh and...I ran over a snake...can anyone help me ID it?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I know how to cook the perfect brisket, but what I'm really unsure of is whether a Ford, Dodge, or Chevy would pull my trailer pit better. Do I need a diesel?
> I think Ford is the best. I've been told if I pull my pit with a Ford powerstroke I will end up cooking the perfect brisket as long as I cook fat side down and don't wrap it in foil...but what if I pull with a Chevy and I do use foil...will it still be good?
> 
> Oh and...*I ran over a snake...can anyone help me ID it?*


Post a picture of said critter


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Will the OP please post up when and where the cookoff will be please. Tell the rest of your team they are no longer needed. We will have a 2cool team of experts show up as your new team members.


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

No foil/wrap. Like to slice brisket. If it falls apart, is steamed.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

You dont need a heavy duty fancy smoker pulled by diesel trucks to cook a good brisket. I know a guy who took 1st place in brisket at a sanctioned cook off with a $79 barrel pit with the wheels falling off.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

every pit cooks different , I dont use meat therometer .. dont need one if you know your pit ..alway be open to tring new things if its something that you may think may be better than your ... try it its just a competition , I lost faith in competitions when I seen shrimp alfredo win at a recent bbq cook off kinda hard to bbq pasta and alfredo sauce ... but each his own I just like to keep it simple


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> I lost faith in competitions when I seen shrimp alfredo win at a recent bbq cook off


LOL...I've seen banana pudding win in the open category at a BBQ Cookoff! :headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Cooking brisket is a long laborous process. IMHO you should learn all you can before ever starting to cook. Its an all day endeavor and so many things can go wrong that you might as well learn all you can and and attemp to shorten the learning curve. And try and keep it simple.


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Just start with a good piece of meat. Salt/Pepper/Cumin/Garlic rub. Manage your fire and temp (internal temp of meat). Make sure and let rest before opening foil and/or slicing.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Lets start with the meat. Where do you get a good brisket? I always end up with the HEB special. Which is kind of silly when you spend 12+ hours tring to make it edible. This thread has me jonesin to cook a brisket. It seems i get the urge a couple of times a year. The quest for a perfect brisket. Its a worthy quest but difficult to achieve


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Pick a brisket that will fold end-to-end.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Lets start with the meat. Where do you get a good brisket? I always end up with the HEB special. Which is kind of silly when you spend 12+ hours tring to make it edible. This thread has me jonesin to cook a brisket. It seems i get the urge a couple of times a year. The quest for a perfect brisket. Its a worthy quest but difficult to achieve


Usually get the packer cut from Kroger. I get one as close to 10 pounds as I can find and just plan on 15 hour process, not including rest time after it's done cooking.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's bark made up of seasonings cooked in together and offers a great flavor rather than a foiled up washed off chalky meat


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

blaze 'em said:


> Well in this competition the smoke ring is a pretty big deal, how do you manipulate the heat/smoke, if possible, to get the desired pink line?


Morton's Tender Quick is one way to "manipulate" the smoke ring.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

In the sixteen years I've been on 2cool I have tasted many a fine brisket at some of our parties, fundraisers, gatherings, etc. There are two 2coolers that IMHO cook the very best briskets you will ever put in your mouth. One is "Sidecutter" and the other is "Charlie". If you could get them to talk to you about HOW they manage to cook some of the best briskets in Texas you would have it made! Good luck with that though. I've never been able to get them to share ANY of their secrets with me in all that time  . Tight lines, Guy


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I usually start by preheating my oven to 250Âº



wait wut..........................


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Check out Franklin's bbq videos on youtube . . . lots of good information . . . plus he's such a hottee . . . wg


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I cook brisket over direct mesquite coals. turn at least every hr.
I also sop it at least every turn w/ a lard/vinegar baste. onion and lemon it that, too.
250-300 degrees.
very labor intensive, cuz my fire is away from my pit and I only add good coals to it.
6+ hrs for a 12lb 
fixin' to do a few Sat for a big family pic-nic.
we used to do about 1000/1200 lbs of shoulder clod this way for our annual church pic-nic... although clods take almost twice as long to cook.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> my fire is away from my pit and I only add good coals to it


nice! instead of a fire in a box, hot coals in the pit.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

irbjd said:


> Morton's Tender Quick is one way to "manipulate" the smoke ring.


this will get ya a nice red ring....old trick, but alot of folks never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

kweber said:


> this will get ya a nice red ring....old trick, but alot of folks never heard of it.


MSG and me don't agree....:spineyes:


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

if you aint got a smoker, try this..


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Get a certified angus beef flat from SAMs, inject it with Kosmo's or butchers injection, rub it with a rub that has some good kick, cook at 300 for 2 hours, then pan it, add a little beef broth, wrap in foil, back on pit and check again in 2 hours. It'll be ready in 4-5 hours. When a probe slides in easily it's done. Put it in dry ice chest still wrapped and let it rest 3-4 hours. Start slicing at the beginning of turn in window. If you're in an area that likes sweet BBQ, before you slice, throw it back on the pit for a few minutes and baste it. The end.

Franklin BBQ brisket would not do well in a competition in my opinion.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> MSG and me don't agree....:spineyes:


Well, then you should be safe, since Tender Quick does not contain MSG.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Seems I'm too busy anymore to have time to hang around a smoker for 12 hours or more, so I bought a Traeger. Cheating? I call it multi-tasking.

This past weekend I put a smallish brisket on at noon, filled the hopper with pecan and hickory pellets, set the digital temp to 180Â° (180Â°-195Â°), and left to go be the father of the groom at my son's wedding.

Went through the wedding, the reception, the after reception party, and got home around 2 am. The Brisket was up to 178Â° internal temp. So I set my alarm for a couple of hours and by 7 am (19 hours) the brisket had reached 192Â°. ONLY then, did I wrap it in foil, a towel, and put into a cooler. Everyone from the wedding came over to the house about 11 and I got the brisket out. The fatty meat was like butter and the leaner meat sliced up great.

Even my wifes cousin, who runs a catering business, was freaking out! 

There's no need to wrap in foil to get it tender, if cooked low and slow enough.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

goatchze said:


> Well, then you should be safe, since Tender Quick does not contain MSG.


mmmm mmmm good, sodium nitrate, sodium nitrite and propylene glycol are even better. Thanks for the heads up! :spineyes: :sarcasm1


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

A good dry rub & slow cooked for 16-18 hours is how I do mine. 

Entered two cookoffs, one first place & one second so I must be doing something right.

Here's a little tip, get some good buns at a bakery to serve up your sandwhiches to the judges.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a good brisket once... The cook put hole pepper corns inside and rubbed that baby down... It was by far the BEST I have ever had! Wish I knew all the ingredients he used


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Update on the cookoff. All set up and brisket seasoned and chilling in the fridge. Turn in is at noon. competition is pretty tough. 4 teams short of a sanctioned event. My brisket is 9 lbs and bends in half. I've got my fluke temp gauge and a meat thermometer so hopefully I can keep it under control. had a little hiccup with the pit so I'm cooking in a good ole barrel pit.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Cracked pepper corns kolsher salt a little brown


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a couple briskets for a birthday party at our house saturday. Thursday am rub the briskets. Equal parts paprika, salt, black pepper, brown sugar then a pinch or two of garlic powder and red pepper flakes. Let sit at least 24 hrs in frig before smoking. I had banked a fire the night before to get the pit warm and the coal bed set. Saturday at 4am I put the meat on fat side down. Slow smoking at about 200 -250. Every 2 hrs check to make sure fire is hot and wood is stoked. I reached internal temp of 175 after about 8 hrs. At 2pm it was ready to take off pit. I let it rest for 45 min and then sliced it. Sometimes I wrap it after 8hrs, this time I didnt. It would have been too dry if I left it on any longer. Just a personal note for next time.

Pics taken with my phone in a hasty manner, not the best sorry.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

CentexPW said:


> Sometimes I wrap it after 8hrs, this time I didnt. It would have been too dry if I left it on any longer. Just a personal note for next time.


Which makes a very good point. Keep a little notebook with the info of the cook. I use to write down everything, the weight, the rub used and when applied, Time start of cook and temps of meat at different intervals, smoker temp, if using charcoal or wood, how long smoke supplied, etc etc. You can't keep too much info and it sure helps you replicate the process when you nail it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Fat side down ? Never never ever heard that one.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Fat side down ? Never never ever heard that one.


I cook fat down and I know several that do.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Always do fat side down,................


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Todays brisket pulled at 193 and sat for 2 hours wrapped before I sliced.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

tunchistheman said:


> Todays brisket pulled at 193 and sat for 2 hours wrapped before I sliced.
> View attachment 615229
> 
> View attachment 615230


Cut back on the Tender Quick. Looks moist and should be tender.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

No tender quick on my briskets. Never even heard of the stuff until this thread started.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> Todays brisket pulled at 193 and sat for 2 hours wrapped before I sliced.
> View attachment 615229
> 
> View attachment 615230


Looks good. Nice smoke ring. How was it? Tenderness and moisture?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow others with fat side down not kidding never seen or heard that way before. Always seen fat side up and dont touch until cooking is over. Allows the fat to cook and drain down into the meat leaving it tasty and jucy. After about 14 hours of cooking , then wrap and but back on (fat side up) to finish. About 4 or 5 more hours. Never heard of tender quick and have won my share of cook offs. Jus sayin.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

atcNick said:


> Looks good. Nice smoke ring. How was it? Tenderness and moisture?


Thanks, the tenderness and moisture was great. Texture was good and the beef was tasty.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow others with fat side down not kidding never seen or heard that way before. Always seen fat side up and dont touch until cooking is over. Allows the fat to cook and drain down into the meat leaving it tasty and jucy. After about 14 hours of cooking , then wrap and but back on (fat side up) to finish. About 4 or 5 more hours. Never heard of tender quick and have won my share of cook offs. Jus sayin.


I think it's the intramuscular fat that makes it juicy as it renders. I don't think the fat cap renders and then penetrates the meat. Just my opinion. I like to keep the fat between the meat and the heat. On my weber smokey mountain I always cook fat down.

Check out this brisket. Cooked fat down AND was done in 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

4 1/2 hours, man that was quick. How much did that brisket weigh? Is that bbq sauce in the outside of that brisket? I have never seen anyone baste the outside with bbq sauce.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> 4 1/2 hours, man that was quick. How much did that brisket weigh? Is that bbq sauce in the outside of that brisket? I have never seen anyone baste the outside with bbq sauce.


9-10 pounds. I cook hot and fast. I normally don't baste my brisket but this was for a competition. East texan judges love their sweet BBQ.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

4 1/2 hours man thats quick. But saying that it sure looks good. Guess thats why there are Fords and Chevys.Also never basted a brisket or used sauce.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> mmmm mmmm good, sodium nitrate, sodium nitrite and propylene glycol are even better. Thanks for the heads up! :spineyes: :sarcasm1


Well, then you better stay clear of:

bacon
ham
hotdogs
salami
bologna
corned beef
pastrami
prosciutto
etc.

All contain nitrates.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

goatchze said:


> Well, then you better stay clear of:
> 
> bacon
> ham
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: that's right Bro, all the good stuff!!!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I posted cooking fat side down. Horrors! Boy did I get static. You would think I was also using croakers and keeping massive limits. I understand cooking fat side up and letting the juices dissolve thru. But I dont really recall whether it was up or down now. But it did come out good.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

CentexPW said:


> I posted cooking fat side down. Horrors! Boy did I get static. You would think I was also using croakers and keeping massive limits. I understand cooking fat side up and letting the juices dissolve thru. But I dont really recall whether it was up or down now. But it did come out good.


 I've heard both sides of the argument. Fat side up folks will tell you that the fat trickles down and keeps the meat juicy. Fat side down will tell you the layer of fat will protect the meat from the heat, keeping it moist. The 3rd method (the best, cuz its what I do) is to flip it, best of both worlds.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: that's right Bro, all the good stuff!!!


That's what my doctor keeps telling me!


----------



## talley49 (Sep 27, 2012)

kweber said:


> I cook brisket over direct mesquite coals. turn at least every hr.
> I also sop it at least every turn w/ a lard/vinegar baste. onion and lemon it that, too.
> 250-300 degrees.
> very labor intensive, cuz my fire is away from my pit and I only add good coals to it.
> ...


 kurt you know you cant layoff it's a holiday weekend


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not going thru 15 pages so incase this wasnt ask?

i just trimmed a brisket for tomorrow , there was quit a bit of fat i had to cut in between, almost cutting it in half , question is when i place on smoker do i keep them together to smoke or should i just cut in half and place 2 pieces on to smoke? i left enough fat an the 2 sides but if i cut in half those would be mostly all meat


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Loaded this in the smoker this morning. Trying something different. Fat side down. Will update with more pics later.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Time to wrap and let sit.


----------

